# Relocation to Europe + European Delivery



## tchubs (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone have information about relocating to Europe and taking delivery of a Audi for use in Europe and have the option to bring the vehicle back to the US? Can I order the vehicle out of a sales tax free state? I am assuming that if I want to bring it back to the US I have to get a US spec vehicle, but if someone could confirm this I would be grateful. 

(I'd love a A4 wagon with the 3.0 TDI engine / 6 speed in Aruba blue but this body/engine/transmission/color combo is not offered in the states). 

Kind regards,

TCHUBS


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

where are you located? might want to try allied to see if they have international relocation services... 

local.allied.com


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

if you order Audi for European market only , you can not bringing back to USA , the vehicle has to be the same as in USA in order to bring it back .


----------



## silverstroke (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the original question was whether an USA spec Audi can be ordered under the European Delivery program and used for a prolonged period in Europe and then let's say a few years later shipped back in the USA. 
My understanding is that the maximum number of days that a car can be used under the European delivery program in Europe is 90 days. After the 90 days your Value Added Tax refund would be cancelled and the vehicle return shipping will also be voided. There might be other tax consequences as well.


----------

